# Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*


----------



## Edding (1. Juli 2019)

*Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

Ok nach diesem "Transformer" Motorrad-Slide habe ich aus gemacht...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

Gehirnfreie Action. Ist doch super. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Phobos001 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

Hirn aus und Spaß haben, jopp hab ich Bock drauf


----------



## paladin60 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

Purer hirnloser Irrsinn, kanns kaum erwarten.
Dieser Trailer hat alles nochmal übertroffen was ich erwartet hab, das werden sehr unterhaltsame 2h.


----------



## Dedde (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

haha, hab herzlich gelacht. jop. könnte nice werden


----------



## Vhailor (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Dwayne Johnson schwingt im neuen Trailer die Keule*

Hirn aus. Film an. Super


----------

